# Dell A920



## Goulven (6 Septembre 2006)

Dell et Apple c'est pas la grande entente!  

Mon beau-père vient de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro (ça fait 2 ans que je le travaille!). Il a aussi une imprimante Dell A920. Dell ne fournit aucun driver pour OS X. J'ai beau chercher (forums, gimp, etc.) je ne trouve nulle part de driver!

Quelqu'un a déjà réussi à installer une imprimante A920 sur son Mac?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Tu peux faire un tour sur ce site il est possible que tu puisses configurer l'impression via l'utilitaire Gimp-Print. 
La marche &#224; suivre est assez bien d&#233;taill&#233;e.


----------



## Goulven (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux faire un tour sur ce site il est possible que tu puisses configurer l'impression via l'utilitaire Gimp-Print.
> La marche &#224; suivre est assez bien d&#233;taill&#233;e.



Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse. J'avais effectivement d&#233;j&#224; vu ce site. Malheureusement gimp-print, gutenprint maintenant, ne propose les drivers ni pour la Dell A920, ni pour la Lexmark X1150 (Il semblerait que la Dell A920 soit une Lexmark X1150...)

Je continue mes recherches sans trop de succ&#232;s. L'id&#233;al serait que quelqu'un ait d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;ussi cette installation... Sur les forums MacG tout est possible!


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Essaie avec le driver de la Lexmark X1150..selon OSXHints c'est la m&#234;me chose ...

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:386:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1187

EDIT: j'ai pas vu le post au-dessus


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Tu as sur le site de Lexmark un pilote pour la X1150.

Merci la Mouette pour ce grillage en r&#232;gle


----------



## Goulven (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Essaie avec le driver de la Lexmark X1150..selon OSXHints c'est la même chose ...
> 
> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:386:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1187





rubren a dit:


> Tu as sur le site de Lexmark un pilote pour la X1150.


Merci à tous les deux... J'ai essayé hier soir avec ce driver, sans succès... Je vais ré-essayer ce soir, on ne sait jamais!


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Goulven a dit:


> Merci à tous les deux... J'ai essayé hier soir avec ce driver, sans succès... Je vais ré-essayer ce soir, on ne sait jamais!



Le problème vient peut-être du fait que le pilote n'est pas optimisé pour les processeurs Intel. Il faudrait voir si tu ne peux pas le forcer à tourner sous Rosetta.


----------



## Goulven (6 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Le problème vient peut-être du fait que le pilote n'est pas optimisé pour les processeurs Intel. Il faudrait voir si tu ne peux pas le forcer à tourner sous Rosetta.


Mais je ne vois pas comment forcer un pilote... Un programme, soit, mais un pilote... Et puis j'ai un PowerBook. Je n'accède au MacBook Pro qu'à distance, par ARD... 

Mais bon il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas y arriver. Au pire je vois comme solution d'installer cette imprimante sur un PC puis d'utiliser le partage d'imprimante. En espérant qu'il ne lui faut pas là aussi le bon pilote!


----------



## rubren (6 Septembre 2006)

Goulven a dit:


> Mais je ne vois pas comment forcer un pilote... Un programme, soit, mais un pilote... Et puis j'ai un PowerBook. Je n'accède au MacBook Pro qu'à distance, par ARD...



Oui en plus je t'ai dis une bêtise car tu ne peux pas le forcer à tourner sous Rosetta il le fera automatiquement, c'est l'inverse qui aurait pu être valable si le pilote avait été Intel et donc le forcer à tourner sous Rosetta, mais dans ce cas là aucun intérêt non plus...


----------



## arsh2046 (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de switcher sur un macbook pro, et j'avais un imprimant dell A920;... est-ce vous avez réussit a l'installer.?


merci de vos réponses


----------



## Goulven (22 Septembre 2006)

arsh2046 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de switcher sur un macbook pro, et j'avais un imprimant dell A920;... est-ce vous avez réussit a l'installer.?
> 
> ...



Non  

Mes différentes recherches sur Internet me poussent à penser que Dell ne supporte pas Apple, dans tous les sens du terme!  Aucun moyen de faire cohabiter une A920 avec le Mac... Du coup je m'oriente vers un changement d'imprimante...


----------



## Zyrol (9 Avril 2008)

Je relance ce post au cas ou... un de mes amis possède cette imprimante et un ibook G4.

Des nouvelles du front ?!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

Les imprimantes Dell sont généralement des LexMark, parfois d'autres marques, mais Dell n'en fabrique pas, il faut donc faire une recherche pour savoir quel modèle Lexmark ou autre a été recarrossé par Dell, et utiliser le pilote Mac de ce modèle.

Jusqu'ici, ça a toujours très souvent marché !


----------



## babar81ced (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous 3 ans après je réouvre ce fil car j'ai une amie qui souhaite connecter sa Dell A920 à son MB sous Lion &#8230; j'ai trouvé les driver pour de la Lexmark X1150 mais c'est ne appui power PC pour Lion.

Si vous avez des infos merci !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2011)

babar81ced a dit:


> Salut à tous 3 ans après je réouvre ce fil car j'ai une amie qui souhaite connecter sa Dell A920 à son MB sous Lion  j'ai trouvé les driver pour de la Lexmark X1150 mais c'est ne appui power PC pour Lion.
> 
> Si vous avez des infos merci !!!



A priori, ça parait mort, je ne pense pas que Lexmark mette à jour des pilotes d'une vieille imprimante, faut se faire une raison, c'est la dure loi du marché. Toutefois, tu ne risque rien à envoyer un mail au support technique de Lexmark (mais évite de leur parler d'une imprimante Dell )


----------

